# Specialized Deviant II out of production



## Gallego (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for a good vented helmet for trail riding in South Florida, and I found that the Deviant was made to measure for my needs. I've been entering the Specialized website for 3 weeks and that item shows as "coming soon", then contacted them via Twetter and they told me to wait, today after insisting they told me it is going out of production. 
With the Deviant out of production, and the Casco Viper and the Parachutte not being sold in the us, the choices for riders of warm states to protect out jaws and stay "fresh" are minimal. 
Anyone knows a store that still has any Deviants left? Thank you...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Check out the Kali Durgana... It's really well vented.


----------



## Gallego (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Ill check it out, but it seems that every helmet I found interesting went out of production, the Parachute, the Viper, and the Deviant...


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

considering how well the Deviant II was selling, I am curious if this end of sale was due to the new DOT testing/approval standards.


----------



## Gallego (Jun 24, 2013)

Its weird anyhow. No matter how low protection was giving, it would always be better that a DOT approved regular helmet. The thing is that the market right now is not offering anything between the open face helmets and the hardcore DH helmets, and I think that the truth is that most riders aren't going down at 30 MPH, and most of the USA is fairly flat...


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

The deviant II is gone because Specialized is coming out with the Dissident Comp, a fiberglass version of the carbon dissident. Hopefully it fits better than the old Deviant.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

martinizer said:


> Hopefully it fits better than the old Deviant.


All specialized helmets have a mid-oval fit. If you have a round head, they don't work.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a heads up, I received an Email today from MET:
Hello,

the Parachute has been discontinued a new one is being launched at the Eurobike Show at the end of August and it will be available on the market next spring.
Thank you for taking the time to contact us.

Best wishes.


Hopefully they learned from the last one and we finally get a good FF XC helmet.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> Just a heads up, I received an Email today from MET:
> Hello,
> 
> the Parachute has been discontinued a new one is being launched at the Eurobike Show at the end of August and it will be available on the market next spring.
> ...


Thanks. I gut juked on the Met helmet that sold on ebay.


----------



## SobeDog (Oct 21, 2013)

Same location, same position as you. now that the weather is getting cooler, a FF helmet would be ideal to ride Markham and Alafia's toughest trails and jumps. But looking at Deviant's replacement (Dissident) I see that it is nowhere near as vented as the deviant was. I am so frustrated looking for a vented FF helmet, it is just impossible to find one.


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

The Urge Archi Enduro and Down O Matic are decent substitutes for the Deviant.

Urge Bike Products

However if your head is a 61 cm it's going to be a tight fit. If your head is 62 or 63 cm then forget about it the Archi and Down O Matic won't work.

I have a Rampage Pro Carbon as well. It's not something that will work here in Southern California on most days but if it's around 70 you can get by. Better yet if it's under 50 you should be golden.

However getting rid of the Deviant was stupid there's nothing Special about the Dissident, there's nothing about it that would make me want to buy it versus the Rampage Pro Carbon or Troy Lee Designs D3.

In fact it's almost inexcusable that the Dissident Comp isn't as well ventilated as Fox's Rampage Pro. There's no reason to buy it versus any other full face helmet on the market. It's not as cheap nor does it appear to offer more ventilation than it's competitors.

What were the people at Specialized thinking?!


----------



## sean m (Nov 2, 2013)

I have an oneal airtech it is way to hot. I am looking for a full face helmet for enduro racing any suggestions? I am bummed that specialized discontinued the deviant ii. I heard the helmet delaminated so maybe they knew it was a POS. How is the fox rampage pro carbon and urge downomatic for breathability?


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

delaminated? I thought Specialized just made a 2 in 1 cross country / DH helmet?


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

El_Duderino said:


> View attachment 843914
> delaminated? I thought Specialized just made a 2 in 1 cross country / DH helmet?


Just POCS ahead of its time.


----------



## sean m (Nov 2, 2013)

How is fox rampage pro carbon and urge down o matic for breathability?


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

I've never had problems with lamination on the Deviant unfortunately I know this from first hand experience. I had a major crash several weeks ago and came to a stop when I landed on the cheek area of my helmet. If I had been wearing an open face helmet I'm pretty sure things would have been ugly in both a figurative and literal sense. 

As far as breathability is concerned the Down O Matic is good if you're moving. Overall I think the Down O Matic has better overall ventilation than the Deviant. However the mouth section isn't as long on the Down O Matic giving the Deviant better breathability . If you want breathability I would recommend the Archi Enduro, which offers a more limited mouth protector. 

As far as high end Full Face helmets are concerned the Rampage Carbon Pro is awesome and is light years ahead of my 2009 Giro Remedy. I remember cooking in the Remedy when it was 50 degrees outside. The Rampage Pro Carbon only elicit moderate perspiration at 70 degrees. However the Rampage Carbon Pro is hotter than the Deviant. The Deviant in turn is hotter than the Down O Matic , but it has better breathability. Note that I had ridden both the Deviant and Down O Matic without ny cheek pads.. 

I wouldn't recommend trying the Rampage it appears to have far less ventilation than the Rampage Carbon Pro. 

I haven't ridden in the Troy Lee Designs D3 but the Rampage Carbon Pro felt lighter and better ventilated than the D3 that I had worn at Incycle. Note that I had worn both helmets with their respective check pieces. 

The only significant disadvantage of using the Down O Matic would be headsize. Even the large down o matic is only designed to accommodate a 60 cm head.


----------



## Thumper71 (Feb 18, 2011)

Met is coming out with a new Parachute for 2014. It's no longer convertible (the chin guard doesn't come off and is substantially beefed up. Might be an option. Check it out.

http://asp-it.secure-zone.net/v2/index.jsp?id=168/236/1610&startPage=58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Thumper71 said:


> Met is coming out with a new Parachute for 2014. It's no longer convertible (the chin guard doesn't come off and is substantially beefed up. Might be an option. Check it out.
> 
> CATALOGO MET 2014
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew about it, but the chin guard looks to still be screwed together at the front vs. being one piece. Hopefullt they do some testing to help build some confidence in it.

But until I see testing, not going to just take their word for it.


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

With Bell's release of the Super 2R I hope Specialized come's to it' senses and releases a revised Deviant. 

I have the new Met Parachute HES. The large is a perfect fit however it is a bit tight with my Oakleys so for the most part I continue to use the Deviant.

Regarding Bell's Super 2R I had fit issues ,without my sunglasses, so that wasn't going to fly at all. Unless Bell comes out with an XL size. 

It's a shame that Specialized has didn't stay on board and take advantage of the rise of Enduro I think the Deviant even in it's last iteration would have been perfect for the modern mountain biker. 

Having actually fallen on my face before I believe that open face helmets are best a half measure for any serious mountain biker.


----------

